# One wheeled Motorcycle



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Pretty cool. Thought I'd share.

http://biggeekdad.com/2010/12/monocycle/


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I can see you riding one of those Al. You would need to find a place to mount your gun rack though.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

NHS said:


> I can see you riding one of those Al. You would need to find a place to mount your gun rack though.


I don't think my arse will fit in the hole in the center. :shock: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

wonder how that sucker would handle one of our famous utah pot holes that are on the free way? o-|| :shock:


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Better buy a few pair of boots when you order one AL


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Quite an ambitious fellar....

Nice name too !!


----------

